# Your Choice Of Power Rack



## NathanMorgan (Jul 18, 2014)

im looking to buy a power rack so i'm after suggestions on what choice of rack you guys bought for your home gyms?


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

I have the Bodymax CF475, nice and heavy duty.

Pic is old as I have it in my outside gym now, but you can see how the rack looks still

View attachment 163745


Does the job and had 340 kg sat on it with no issues at all.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I would select one with dip and chinning attachments, and one which has a load capacity that will allow you to progress over the years safely.

I would also buy a commercial quality bench - ebay? - to go with it.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

make one! saves a lot of cash.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Fishheadsoup said:


> I have the Bodymax CF475, nice and heavy duty.
> 
> Pic is old as I have it in my outside gym now, but you can see how the rack looks still
> 
> ...


i had this one and it seemed solid. you can also buy dipping attachments for it too i believe


----------



## nickynoo (Dec 8, 2012)

Pro muscle do a good one I got one about 4 years ago now still going strong have a look keep us posted bud good luck


----------



## nickynoo (Dec 8, 2012)

Powermyself.co.uk sorry mate not pro muscle


----------



## NathanMorgan (Jul 18, 2014)

Fishheadsoup said:


> I have the Bodymax CF475, nice and heavy duty.
> 
> Pic is old as I have it in my outside gym now, but you can see how the rack looks still
> 
> ...


Can I ask which adjustable bench is that in the picture?


----------



## NathanMorgan (Jul 18, 2014)

do you recommend getting the cable attachments with the rack or not?


----------



## Dai the drive (Dec 17, 2013)

CF485 - got it because Powerhouse screw3d up my order for a CF475, so they gave the 485 for the same price. Works great.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

NathanMorgan said:


> Can I ask which adjustable bench is that in the picture?


This mate, think it's max weight is 365 kg

Bodymax CF430 Heavy Duty Flat/Incline/Decline Bench: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Just bought the cf475... Not put it up yet so can't comment but am even happier now after reading this thread...


----------



## NathanMorgan (Jul 18, 2014)

Fishheadsoup said:


> This mate, think it's max weight is 365 kg
> 
> Bodymax CF430 Heavy Duty Flat/Incline/Decline Bench: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors


do you feel that this bench is a bit to long for this rack as it seems to be sticking out quiet a bit in the picture?


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

NathanMorgan said:


> do you feel that this bench is a bit to long for this rack as it seems to be sticking out quiet a bit in the picture?


No mate it's perfect.. it's just because I had it the other way around when I first set it up and it wasn't flush either. Here you can see the head piece is more or less lined up with the end and the feet end dont stick out far at all, maybe around 9-12 inches

View attachment 163795


----------



## NathanMorgan (Jul 18, 2014)

looks like the Bodymax CF475 is the one to go for.

thanks for all your feedback.


----------

